# Peruphasma schultei care



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

would someone please be able to tell me how to look after these please?

-size housing.
-heat?
-food?

thanks


----------



## Dilster (Mar 20, 2007)

The best place to look is on Bugnation's website.
They've got sub-forums dedicated to Phasmid care.


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

i cant sign up to that site, my comps not letting me


----------



## Dilster (Mar 20, 2007)

You have pm. :smile:


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

they like a dryish airy housing ,
mine are in a petpal .
not too warm & no misting , mine get all their moisture from the freshly washed privet twice weekly.
kitchen roll on the base makes ova collection easy .

they also eat lilac & sometimes honeysuckle.
good luck with em : victory:
mine have been real easy to keep & breed


----------

